# Drunk Squirrel........



## jirodriguez (Dec 9, 2010)

Some Squirrels just can't handle their pumpkin..... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			












.... and of course we don't want to be accused of ignoring the other woodland creatures.... It looks like Bear was at the same party!


----------



## tom37 (Dec 9, 2010)

That made me a little woosie just watching. LOL

I was waiting for the when wild animals attack assult move from the squirel.

Just think what his buddies up in the tree were saying to each other.


----------



## shoneyboy (Dec 9, 2010)

That was too funny !!!!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 9, 2010)

It finally comes out - Did not know they were dating


----------



## chefrob (Dec 10, 2010)

like they say...birds of a feather..........


----------



## meateater (Dec 10, 2010)

Someones been in the applejack!


----------



## dalton (Dec 10, 2010)

lol...   I saw drunk squirrel in the title and thoght squirrel was posting some drunk mistake she made while making some sausage!!

but the drunk squirrell and bear were pretty funny!!


----------



## squirrel (Dec 10, 2010)

Brings back memories...... I have some awesome drunk squirrel stories, but no pics to go with them so as you guys say "no pics, it never happened". Maybe that's why me and the "Bear" get along so well.


----------



## pit 4 brains (Dec 10, 2010)

I assume he didn't come out to be filmed with a hangover... I bet he was craving a juicy bacon cheeseburger though..


----------

